
Navy unclassified three videos with unexplained UFOs - jasonlfunk
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pentagon-declassifies-navy-videos-purportedly-show-ufos/story
======
jasonlfunk
Here is a working link: [https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pentagon-
declassifies-navy-v...](https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pentagon-declassifies-
navy-videos-purportedly-show-ufos/story?id=70364183)

------
dirtyid
I wonder if these aren't intended leaks to demonstrate secret weapons
capability to keep other countries in check. Though I don't know what kind of
weapons would behave like this.

------
wolco
Not sure what to make of the disappearing page. Someone pulled it.

------
yummypaint
404 page for me

------
aussieguy1234
404

